# Nikon @ 15 weeks



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Finally got a flash for my camera b/c the pop-up one broke. What do you think? He got sick of it real fast so we didn't practice long, these aren't the best. DH actually got the better stacks I think!

DH testing the lighting and positioning









He's a bit awkward with the pups









Dang! Instantly he gets a crazy hyper puppy into a free stack!









My best shot


















Head shots (sorry about the eyes, they are very dark)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What a face, he's just adorable


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

He's such a handsome little man! After your last round of stack pictures, I was inspired to try to stack Jayda....now I know why I didn't get a confirmation dog!!!  That's harder than it looks!

But once again, he looks fabulous.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You should show Jayda! There's going to be at least three shows in northern IL in the spring. We NEED more working lines in the ring!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeYou should show Jayda! There's going to be at least three shows in northern IL in the spring. We NEED more working lines in the ring!


Ha! Don't tempt me! I don't know the first thing about it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Neither do I! But it's really fun, and easy to catch on. Besides you have someone else handle the dog so you can double, so you don't have to stack the dog at all. Plus with puppies, not much is expected of them anyway.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL @ the first one







I like the 4th stack the best, topline looks nice! In the last one it kinda looks like he is roached but I think its just because of your DHs hand placement. 
Also... double handling can be just as hard if not harder than actually handling if ya ask me, I would rather handle than double! But yes I think it is fun too.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Adorable..I have to admit, I'm very partial to german showlines))


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

^^^ I mean 4th photo, not 4th stack!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Forelegs placed a little too far back in the stack, good rear angulation but very short pasterns. Very straight shoulder but nice, strong, level back. Good expression on face, nice pigment and color. Oh wait, you mean the DOG!?









Best Shot photo: Aside from what seems to be a bit of a straight shoulder and upright pasterns, I really like Nikon's structure. Great bone, good angulation, just right length of body, wonderful topline, LOVE the tight feet with excellent knuckling, great pigment and color. Ears aren't too big, the head is nice and solid, perfect dark eyes, you have a heck of a puppy there! You should be VERY proud (as I'm sure you are).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Diana! I am proud and very grateful for him and his breeder.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

What is Nikon's pedigree?!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

V1 Markus vom Status Quo SchH3 KKl1 x V Quellie vom Kirschental SchH1 KKl1. I have not seen Markus in person but I've heard several times he looks better in person than in the few stacked pics of him on the net (I'm not super excited about his conformation in those pictures, but I love his coat, head, rich color, and medium size and trust my breeder's judgment). I think Markus is a young up-and-coming stud (west German show lines I mean) and a few other kennels I like also used him so I was happy when my breeder picked him in Germany. Kira, the bitch I have met and seen her bitework and really like her, and everyone I know that's met her loves her temperament. I like Quenn and I like Kevin vom Murrtal and both dogs were in Nikon's pedigree. But really Nikon is my companion above all else! Doing shows and stuff is just the bonus.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/568739.html


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, I'll show Jada, doxee xD


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

One of the first things I noticed were his nice feet


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1One of the first things I noticed were his nice feet


Thank God, I can't stand bad feet!


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

He's beautiful! he and my girl could be siblings- very similar! 
I like him a lot!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

STUNNING!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lies, I keep coming back to this thread and cracking up over that first picture! Your husband must be a fun guy.


----------

